# alittle history for beginners.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have visitors now that have NO clue what the RR started out looking like.
In the beginning.








this WAS the south end of the RR.
I thought the RR was so large at that time.









My labeling of photos is still really bad., rainy year for building.
I'm standing where the steam up bay is now.









this was the only photo I could find when starting canyon area.

next would be south loop









Thought I had more photos. 

any way we all have to start someplace.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty, 
I've always enjoyed your build articles. 
Do you have a track diagram? East and west, north and south mean little when disconnected... as a picture title. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its always changiong










old one
.









this spring I need to get newer overviews.









this would be the newest spring photo. its the only time I have flowers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks. You're quick! 
Only time I get flowers is when the weeds bloom! 
Today we got snow! 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I've never had the pleasure to attend one of your meets, so could you give us some dimensions, please? 

If your layout was in a box, how big would it be? 

What are the track feet for the inner and outer loops? 

What king of elevation changes do you have? 

What was your biggest obstacle in building your railroad? 

Randy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 27 Feb 2011 08:24 AM 
Marty, I've never had the pleasure to attend one of your meets, so could you give us some dimensions, please? 

If your layout was in a box, how big would it be? 

*** 265ft long X around 100ft wide. plus steam loop.

What are the track feet for the inner and outer loops? 

***main 1 501ft
main 2 455ft 
Highline 475 ft
around 2502 ft plus steam loop 256'

What king of elevation changes do you have? 
*** max 2.5 % most 1.5%
What was your biggest obstacle in building your railroad? 

Money,, and money, and money. trees, roots , leaves weeds.

Randy 
this summer I'm hoping for more running time. anyone or club is welcome to come for a weekend and run their trains.

this RR is around 11 years old, its my 4th build and 4th location.










these are the beginning photos scanned. I was so happy to finally get lots of land, but I was still thinking insiode the box.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 

OK, you have a max 2.5% grade and most at 1.5% grade, but how high is the highest point on your highline down to the lowest point on your railroad. So, if you started off with a train at the lowest point on your railroad and climbed to the highest point, would it be 3 feet? or maybe 6 feet? 

Randy


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Marty, can your railroad handle K-27's? I'm only about 8 hours away from you, would love to come down for a "weekender." 

My "weekends" are Tues-Wed-Thur though... 

Robert


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's railroad can handle anything. He's had bigboy's, K's and I think 100 car trains.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ks will do fine. 
Robert, watch the weather later on and e-mail me direct, I know Don and Richard would love to run with you and they are retired. 

Even if I'm working its fine. 


Randy 
lowest is where the trains come out of the shop, they climb the highline at 1.5% to about 32", there is only one steep spot heading down that is about 2.5%, about 12 ft I think.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine isn't near as impressive, but the story is here:http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/layout1.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik 
very well done and it helps others to think about theirs.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Wowee Marty! I don't currently have access to a trackloader or backhoe for garden railroad construction but if I did...[oh the dreams.] 

Very nice. It looks like from one of your photos you may have had to deal with some drainage issues. How did you solve that? A swale, pipe, drain tiles, or ditches? 

Scott


----------

